# G mail address bar blinking



## sb99000 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have purchased "Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos I9082" few months back. Overall it's OK but a peculiar problem 
is happening for the last few weeks. When ever I am trying to use Gmail the Gmail Address bar starts blinking and 
blinking very fast.

This entire Address bar blinking - * " https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/mp/35/ " *

Sometimes this blink episode starting just after opening Gmail or sometimes blinking just
after putting Gmail username and password. 
Now unable to put username and password because Gmail Address bar is now blinking 
every-time. 
Need some suggestion.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 260 Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1790 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD 760G, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 38060 MB, Free - 3117 MB; D: Total - 38152 MB, Free - 2565 MB; E: Total - 38152 MB, Free - 2527 MB; F: Total - 38129 MB, Free - 2706 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M5A78L-M LX
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What browser are you using?

You're in the XP forum but your computer specs show Windows 7. What's your operating system?


----------



## sb99000 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am using Google Chrome in my Galaxy grand. 

PC Operating system Windows 7. 

I am unaware about the rules so I posted under XP.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If the issue is on an Android device you should have posted in the Android section but no worries I can move the thread there for you.

Have you tried setting up and accessing your email in the official GMail app on your device? It works much better than the web interface.


----------

